# como conectar un ipod al radio



## Xavitron (Mar 2, 2007)

saludos quisiera saber si se puede hacer alguna conexión para poder escuchar la musica del ipod en mi carro y como hacerlo


----------



## xhackdavidx (Mar 3, 2007)

lo mas facil seria comprar un aparato de cd nuevo, con conexión jack, pero es una solucion muy cara (alrededor de 99€, con instalacion incluida).

la solucioon barata, seria conectar los estremos del jack al lector electromagnetico de la cinta, o usar una cinta especial (esto solo se puede hacer si tienes un aparato de cinta)

la solucion universal, seria hacerte o buscarte un amplificador apropiado, y conectarlo a los altaboces


----------



## DobleA (Mar 3, 2007)

Tambien puedes comprarte o construir un emisor de FM. Conectas el iPod al emisor y en la radio del coche colocas cierta frecuencia y sintonizas tu iPod.
Si te interesa este proyecto busca en el foro que hay uno para construir.

Saludos.


----------



## Xavitron (Mar 3, 2007)

el radio que tengo para en proyecto es un ( clarion proaudio DXZ645MP )
me interesaria que me ayuden con este trabajo
gracias...


----------



## Loktar (Mar 4, 2007)

Hola Xavitron:

Si mal no recuerdo, creo haber escuchado que algunas radios tienen el cable de auxiliar en la parte de atrás. Puedes fijarte de conectar el iPod ahí.

Si no, si tu radio tiene reproductor de caset, existen unos tipos de caset que tienen un cable stereo para conectar a un reproductor de música. Entonces, metés el caset en la radio y lo conectas al iPod. Cuando reproduzcas el caset vas a escuchar la música del iPod...

Saludos.


----------



## Loktar (Mar 4, 2007)

Bueno, me fije en las especificaciones de tu radio y parece que tiene entradas axiliares. 
Este es el PDF: Radio.
Te tenés que conseguir de ese cable que tiene una entrada stereo y dos salidas RCA.

Perdoná que te diera tantas vueltas    jajaj. tendría que haber pensado antes de hablar.

Saludos y espero ayudarte.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 7, 2007)

Mirate bien en los accesorios de CLARION, puesto que es posible que haya un acoplador via bus de cd que te permita controlar el IPOD desde el radio. Con ello podrás manipular todos los controles del Ipod desde los controles de la radio y te saldra la información en pantalla.

Mirate este accesorio, ya que aquí la gente es muy dada a chapucear y a veces hay que tener un poco mas de ojo clínico.
http://www.crutchfieldenespanol.com...Bd/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=305250&I=020EA1251B


----------



## axlx0 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola!
es la primera vez que posteo aqui, soy estudiante de electronica, y estoy llevando la materia de electromagnetismo que tiene que ver con lineas de transmision, frecuencias y todo ese rollo, por otra parte, tengo un zune, y estoy interesado en el tema de construir un transmisor FM para mi carro, ya que empiezo a entender lo de este tema, lei que ya hay un post en este foro en donde viene como construirlo y estuve leyendo, pero no logre encontrarlo, si porfavor alguien podria postear el link se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## kande (Abr 2, 2007)

Efectivamente, el amigo *Loktar* tiene razón. Lo digo básicamente porque mi radio-cd es un _Vieta_ y al igual que el tuyo tiene entrada de AUX(auxiliar) en la parte trasera. La lente esta muy estropeada, por lo que opté por poner el i-pod, y el resultado es bastante bueno en cuanto a calidad de sonido. Además, el citado cable Jack-RCAs es fácil de encontrar en cualquier tienda de electrónica que conozcas y es asequible en lo referido a precio.

Por tanto, si es que aún estás indeciso, te recomiendo que hagas esta pequeña instalación que es muy fácil y el resultado, repito, agradable y cómodo.    

PD.: No olvides que cuando quieras escuchar la música del i-pod debes seleccionar la entrada aux mediante un boton del radio-cd (normalmente llamado SRC)

Saludos


----------

